
Amazon, Palantir are aiding mass deportations of govt ‘undesirables’ - hinchlt
https://sociable.co/technology/amazon-palantir-deportations/
======
downrightmike
Lumping in a lot of categories without defining who these people all isn't
helpful: "‘undesirable’ — immigrants, people of color, the incarcerated and
formerly incarcerated, activists, and others," There is a humanitarian crisis
in Mexico with the drug war and cartels. People are going legally or not.

~~~
hinchlt
The report cited in the article by Mijente, the National Immigration Project,
and the Immigrant Defense Project definitely has an agenda of its own and does
not like the Trump administration one bit. Saying it's part of a "larger white
supremacist project" is a bold statement.

Humanitarian crises are happening all over the world, and you're right,
downrightmike, people are going legally or not, and for many, many reasons.

